# Any Large Indoor WaterPArks



## ajhcmaj (Oct 6, 2005)

Are there any Large, Large, Indoor waterparks.  We are used to Schleterbahn in TX and wondered if there are any indoor ones through the US.


Thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, in the Willaimsburg,Va  there is the Great Wolf Lodge.  A huge indoor waterpark.


----------



## Michael (Oct 6, 2005)

*Largest in USA currently being built by Mall of America*

What is being billed as the largest indoor waterpark in America is currently under construction in Bloomington, MN across the freeway from the Mall of America.  I have not seen an estimated opening date yet, though.

- Michael


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 6, 2005)

There is a Great Wolf Lodge in Kansas City, Kansas.  They have several locations.

http://www.greatwolflodge.com/


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 6, 2005)

The Great Wolf Lodge started in Wisconsin Dells, built by the Waterman brothers after they sold Noah's Ark, billed as the world's largest outdoor waterpark.  they then expanded to other cities. It was originally called Black Wolf Lodge, but they were sued for a name infringement.  They were also sued by the new owners of Noah's Ark, because they were not supposed to go into the waterpark business in the Dells.
 In the Dells, there is also the Kalahari (and the owner is building another one in Ohio), and the Wilderness, both with large indoor water parks.  These hotels have changed the nature of Wisconsin Dells, which is now busy on weekends year round, rather than just in the summer.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 6, 2005)

There is a brand new one in the Poconos but it is part of an hotel. You have to be a hotel guest to use the waterpark. I think the rooms run around $300+ per night. I'm not sure if it is open yet. It might also be a Great Wolf Lodge but I'm not home to check.


----------



## NancyM (Oct 6, 2005)

There are quite a few different ones in Wisconsin!  My favorite that I have been to is Kalahari.  I think their website is www.kalahariresort.com 

Nancy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 6, 2005)

We don't need indoor parks in Arizona!


----------



## iluvwdw (Oct 7, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> There is a brand new one in the Poconos but it is part of an hotel. You have to be a hotel guest to use the waterpark. I think the rooms run around $300+ per night. I'm not sure if it is open yet. It might also be a Great Wolf Lodge but I'm not home to check.



I think it is open!  I saw an ad for it in the Daily News.  $300 per night is on the CHEAP side for those rooms.  The resort looked pretty expensive to me.


----------



## Loriannf (Oct 7, 2005)

There are now 3 large indoor waterparks near Sandusky Ohio - home of Cedar Point.  There's a Great Wolf, a Kalahari, and another whose name I don't recall.  I think they all have attached hotels, and they frequently run winter specials.  Their prices are higher in the summer when Cedar Point's open.

Lori


----------



## jfbookers (Oct 7, 2005)

*Massanutten*

The resort is building one supposed to open in November. I saw it in Aug. and they are going to have to work hard to open in Nov. The open date has been pushed back several times already. Yours, Jim


----------



## romark (Oct 7, 2005)

A new resort/indoor waterpark complex just opened in Baxter Minnesota--near Brainerd.  I drove by it a few weeks ago but have not seen it up close.  They are running commercials on Twin Cities tv.

Bob


----------



## davemy (Oct 7, 2005)

1- erie pa. and niagara falls ont. canada


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2005)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> We don't need indoor parks in Arizona!



Nor in California.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 11, 2005)

*I thought all the Great Wolfs require visitors to be guests?*

I called the one in Williamsburg and I'm pretty sure they said you need to be staying there in order to use the water park. The rooms were up in the $275-$300 level to start. They looked nice on the website--like Fort Wilderness.  Log cabin/Adirondack/rustic. There's eight (or nine?) of them right now. 

http://www.greatwolflodge.com/


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

You can do a lot better price wise in Williamsburg.  Here are some current specials:

http://williamsburg.greatwolflodge.com/default.aspx?page=specials


----------



## boband (Oct 11, 2005)

West Edmonton mall - large indoor water park, and largest indoor shopping mall in North America (approx. twice the size of the mall of Americas). Built by the same company also. 

But you would have to be a water park nut to go to Edmonton for just that.


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 12, 2005)

*indoor waterparks*

Schlitterbahn is building in Galveston.  Last report I read said part is going to be open in December 2005. I would imagine that part that is going to open that time of year would be the indoor part.  Supposed to be open approx.  220 days per year.


----------

